# brazilian pink bloom



## owowsedthecow (May 27, 2012)

i saw pictures of these guys but can't really find too much info on them. this will be my first T so i would love some input on these guys and if it is a good or bad idea to make it my first T. if its not such a good idea i saw ecuadorian purples which are pretty awesome as well but i read these are a little more challenging for a beginner. opinions please!! thanks


----------



## Curious jay (May 27, 2012)

What's the scientific name? Common names cause confusion.

Do you mean L.parahybana? (salmon pink bird eater)


----------



## Braddo (May 27, 2012)

Its "Pamphobeteus platyomma" according to google


----------



## SamuraiSid (May 27, 2012)

owowsedthecow said:


> this will be my first T so i would love some input on these guys and if it is a good or bad idea to make it my first T.


Some T's can be labelled as overly defensive, fast, skittish, but only as compared to other species. In fact, even some of the "slower" species always manage a surprise ambush on the unsuspecting enthusiast by moving very, very fast. ALL T'S CAN MOVE FAST!!! you've been warned.

Assuming you do enough research and are prepared there is nothing wrong with this being your first T. Confidence and respect go a long way, and maybe the only way  in determining what kind of T to get. Seeing as its your first, I say go for it.


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous tarantulas! My favorite tarantula - very hardy and a better eater than my gbb and genic combined.....which is unreal 
It molted a few weeks ago and is now jet black with a burst of pink - went from brown to black in one molt - a pretty shocking color change. I'll post some pictures soon


----------



## owowsedthecow (May 27, 2012)

When I searched it like he said it came up as Pamphobeteus platyomma. I've done alot of research on the general care and I'm pretty sure I've got a good idea on their care so if you think it'll be a good beginner I think I might get one. I at one point wanted a greenbottle but I find the brazilians to be more fascinating.


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

Actual molt - look at how brown it was (and female )






Fresh post molt






Post molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula (May 27, 2012)

Mine's just a sling right now, but is one of my best eaters. She's less than a year old, and already twice the size of my two year old Brachypelma vagans slings. She's got quite a personality, and is cute to boot!
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'd recommend them. :biggrin:


----------



## owowsedthecow (May 27, 2012)

both your spiders are neato torpedo! so speak to me about their colors. do males and females colors differ? how long does it take for their coloration to form? color and being able to handle is what I'm looking for. can these guys be handled? what other tarantulas have colors that burst?


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

Thank you! I think she's pretty neat myself 
I don't believe their colors are different until the male matures then he becomes magnificent......look at pictures of P.platyomma mature males and be astounded and enamored.....they're so pretty its the one tarantula I don't mind if its male!

Some days I can handle her, other times I get a threat - totally depends on the time and mood of the tarantula

Alright all pamphos are beautiful but look at A.versicolor (antilles pinktoe), GBBs, Xenethis sp, P.metallica, A.purpurea, A.minatrix, and E.cynathogus (blue fang) to name a few!


----------



## owowsedthecow (May 27, 2012)

ugghhh now i don't know which one i want. my space permits only one tarantula boooo! i really like the avicularia versicolor a lot but i took a look at the greenbottles again and now i don't know. oh decisions decisions!


----------



## wesker12 (May 28, 2012)

owowsedthecow said:


> ugghhh now i don't know which one i want. my space permits only one tarantula boooo! i really like the avicularia versicolor a lot but i took a look at the greenbottles again and now i don't know. oh decisions decisions!


Well I'm about to make your lifes decisions harder 

My versi sling that I've raised from a baby

Heavy premolt






After one molt - look how big it got!











GBB
 Freshly molted juvie 






Adult











Blue fang!







Sorry for so many pictures, hope you don't mind!


----------



## Masurai (May 28, 2012)

man you are just evil. I'm trying very hard to not break my new rule of one T order a month with a $100 budget and you are not making it easy lol.


----------



## hamhock 74 (May 28, 2012)

Its not hard to get multiple tarantuls even with a $100 limit... heh heh heh...













Do it, do it you know you want to...


----------



## Masurai (May 28, 2012)

hamhock 74 said:


> Its not hard to get multiple tarantuls even with a $100 limit... heh heh heh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, yeah it is. I have done a lot of pricing lol. And you're right, i want to. So many pretty and interesting tarantulas, and a good number at a nice price. I'll probably only make it another week or two lol.


----------

